# Cant get on internet.. :\



## Joshua Petersen (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, well I have a laptop and a reg computer. I wanted to get internet on my laptop so I can download a program off of my cd. (and register becuase you have to) So i have a d-link router... I set it all up... I got onto my laptop and connected and everything!!! it says "you are connected.. connectivity: excellent.." etc... the only damn thing is that I cant connect to the internet. I did the diagnose connections problem thing and this is what i got...




Last diagnostic run time: 01/26/07 17:52:38 DNS Client Diagnostic 
DNS - Not a home user scenario 

info Using Web Proxy: no 
info Resolving name ok for (www.microsoft.com): no 
No DNS servers 

DNS failure 

info Query [www.microsoft.com] against DNS Server 192.168.0.1, (Type = 0x1, Options = 0x10e8) returns 0x5b4 
action Automated repair: Renew IP address 
action Releasing the current IP address... 
action Successfully released the current IP address 
action Renewing the IP address... 
action Successfully renewed the current IP address 
info Query [www.microsoft.com] against DNS Server 192.168.0.1, (Type = 0x1, Options = 0x10e8) returns 0x5b4 
info Redirecting user to support call 



Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway 

info The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settings:Enabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server: Proxy Bypass list:  
info Could not get proxy settings via the Automatic Proxy Configuration mechanism 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.100 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
warn Hostname www.microsoft.com could not be resolved (Error code 0x2afc). Could be either gateway or DNS issue 
action Automated repair: Renew IP address 
action Releasing the current IP address... 
action Successfully released the current IP address 
action Renewing the IP address... 
action Successfully renewed the current IP address 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.100 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
warn Hostname www.microsoft.com could not be resolved (Error code 0x2afc). Could be either gateway or DNS issue 
action Automated repair: Reset network connection 
action Disabling the network adapter 
action Enabling the network adapter 
info Network adapter successfully enabled 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.100 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
warn Hostname www.microsoft.com could not be resolved (Error code 0x2afc). Could be either gateway or DNS issue 
action Manual repair: Reboot modem 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.100 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
warn Hostname www.microsoft.com could not be resolved (Error code 0x2afc). Could be either gateway or DNS issue 
info Waiting some time for the modem/router to stabilize 
action Automated repair: Renew IP address 
action Releasing the current IP address... 
action Successfully released the current IP address 
action Renewing the IP address... 
action Successfully renewed the current IP address 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.100 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
warn Hostname www.microsoft.com could not be resolved (Error code 0x2afc). Could be either gateway or DNS issue 



IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table 

info The default route is valid 
info The loopback route is valid 
info The local host route is valid 
info The local subnet route is valid 
Invalid ARP cache entries 

action The ARP cache has been flushed 



IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.100 



Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled 

Wireless - User SSID 

action User input required: Specify network name or SSID 
Wireless - First time setup 

info The Wireless Network name (SSID) to which the user would like to connect = josh. 
Wireless - Radio off 

info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.100 
Wireless - Out of range 

Wireless - Hardware issue 

Wireless - Novice user 

Wireless - Ad-hoc network 

Wireless - Less preferred 

Wireless - 802.1x enabled 

Wireless - Configuration mismatch 

Wireless - Low SNR 




WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 

info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers. 



Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=Wireless Network Connection 2, Device=Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=WIRELESS 
info Network connection: Name=1394 Connection, Device=1394 Net Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=1394 
info Both Ethernet and Wireless connections available, prompting user for selection 
action User input required: Select network connection 
info Wireless connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Connected 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved  
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved  
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved  
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved  
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved  
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved  
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection. 


Please!!!! if anyone could please help me i would appreciate it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punk (Jan 27, 2007)

First problem is:


> DNS failure



Are you sure you set it up right?
Can you tell us how you've set it up?


----------



## Joshua Petersen (Jan 27, 2007)

ok.. well i also tried connecting to the internet my hooking up directly to my modem... so i know that the router is working correctly... can u help me with hooking up directly to my modem? i am still having the same problem with it not letting me access the internet...


----------

